# Some days are just too hard!



## ruthelliot (Apr 15, 2010)

Why does this whole diabetes malarky just seem so hard some days and for no particular reason. Ben is all over the place these days so we've went through our stores of hypo stuff rapidly. And so today I found myself in the middle of Tesco having used all his hypo stuff and snack stuff 90mins earlier and he's fallen asleep and BM at 9 but I suspect on the rapid fall. I had one packet of crisps in my bag - fine but could I wake him up and eat anything - I looked like some crazy woman trying to wake him. He will drink in his sleep but instead of actually thinking hey I'm in a store full of stuff lets just buy some fresh orange or similar my mind just shut down and I abandoned the trip left without half the stuff I went for and rushed home.I mean I run a business, I can get out my bed at 3 in the morning and perform surgery (albeit on animals) but it seems I can no longer negotiate a trip to the supermarket! Ben is now out the back climbing stuff no 2yr 364d old should be able to none the wiser that his mother has just aged 10yrs. I guess its online shopping for me all the way now.


----------



## am64 (Apr 15, 2010)

ooh ruth what a tough day you've had xxx i hate supermarket shopping i always forget what i want  i go totally blank and have been known to leave whole trolleys cos i can cope anymore !! and im sposed to be an adult !!
big hugs and i hope all gets better soon ...alot of people seem to have been going through alot of wierd hypos at the moment ...is it the change in the weather ?


----------



## rachelha (Apr 15, 2010)

Big hugs Ruth, sounds like a nightmare of a day.  

I once went hypo in the supermarket and just started eating a packet of sweets,  I had to explain when I got to the checkout with a half eaten item, but they were fine about it.  

It is so hard to think logically when you are in the middle of a crisis.


----------



## bev (Apr 15, 2010)

Dont be so hard on yourself!

We have all been there and its 'normal' in the diabetic world! It is even worse for you as your child is so little and not able to do things as you would want him to do - but the good thing is that he didnt even know about it all!

You did brilliantly and there have been many many times when i have felt agitated in a shop due to something diabetes related and just wish everyone would hurry up in the queue and get out of my way...

I once had to leave Alex on a bench - hypo - on his own whilst i ran to the bakers to get some coke as we had both left it all in the car! I pushed to the front of the queue and threw ten pound at the lady and said 'sons hypo - quick'! They all looked at me as though i had two heads and moved out of my way - they were very nice actually - but i couldnt have cared less if anyone in the queue had complained - my boy needed coke!

I promise you - you will find it funny one day when you look back - just not today - you need some tlc and a nice hot bubble bath and a glass of wine!Bev x


----------



## ruthelliot (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, feeling better today. Was Bens birthday yesterday and we all had a great day - went much better than last year which involved one bad head injury and levels rarely below 20! Glass of wine and hot bath certainly helped - no doubt there'll be the need for a few more over the years.


----------



## bev (Apr 17, 2010)

ruthelliot said:


> Thanks guys, feeling better today. Was Bens birthday yesterday and we all had a great day - went much better than last year which involved one bad head injury and levels rarely below 20! Glass of wine and hot bath certainly helped - no doubt there'll be the need for a few more over the years.



I am glad your feeling better and a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Ben!Bev x


----------

